# Introduction of athena 38 User



## Athena38ajb (Aug 13, 2010)

My wife & I just joined your sailing community. We have a 38 foot Fountaine Pajot Athena 38 foot catamaran in the British Virgin Isalnds. We recently "graduated" from charter. We are currently purchasing "pleasure use" insurance. I have reviewed some of the quick menu. At this time I am deciding on a Frigoboat 24 volt refrigeration system to back up my engine compressor driven refrigeration system. Of course everyone in the BVI is concerned with this years hurricane forecast.
Our best regards, 
BSB & AJB


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey athena. Welcome to SN dude.


----------



## Athena38ajb (Aug 13, 2010)

*Thanks. I am glad I am aboard. AJB*

Glad I am abboard.


----------

